# Is the motoring press ignoring the GTR?



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

I buy a few motoring mags to keep me occupied during lonely nights in hotels or to read on the toilet lol

I hardly see a mention of the GTR these days particularly when they're making comparisons/ road test with other high end performance cars.

Is this brand snobbery?
Too scared to test against a GTR?
GTR is not a supercar? 
GTR is old news?
Just too many new cars coming out they have no space?
Or am I reading the wrong mags.....................

Any thoughts ?

VC


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

I got ripped off by Top Gear. Bought a copy at the train station yesterday, on the cover it had Stigs supercar test and it mentions lots of cars plus GTIR35 and Lambo Aventador.

So I think great, buy it, open it, and its a frikkin Golf GTI 35 anniversary camera car. Bloody mis sold, must admit, I didn't clock the i, but is the golf called an R35?? Or was it purposely worded to suggest otherwise, should have put Golf GTi not just GTIR35.

In any case, given the 1M etc was there, the GTR should have been there, plenty of cars at the same price point!

Nito


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Nothing to compete, simples.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

NITO said:


> I got ripped off by Top Gear. Bought a copy at the train station yesterday, on the cover it had Stigs supercar test and it mentions lots of cars plus GTIR35 and Lambo Aventador.
> 
> So I think great, buy it, open it, and its a frikkin Golf GTI 35 anniversary camera car. Bloody mis sold, must admit, I didn't clock the i, but is the golf called an R35?? Or was it purposely worded to suggest otherwise, should have put Golf GTi not just GTIR35.
> 
> ...


Same happend to me and one of the reasons I prompted this thread


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

Too scared to test against a GTR? - yes


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

They are scared:clap:


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

Where the hell do I go from here, the bar has been raised too high.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

Perhaps it got too much coverage and, the majority of car magazine buyers are those who talk about TDis, Porsche history and M dynamics are getting fed up with it.

Who cares anyway, if you are secure about the car then there is no need to read what someone else thinks about it or post silly vidoes of 0-100 mph tests in other forums.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

You've all got very short memories! Was it that long ago that Clarkson raved about the 2011 GT-R in the Sunday Times then again on Top Gear?

Can't get more or better coverage than that.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

i need more coverage!!! i get mine in October!! more videos more comparisons etc....

im near halifax, can someone take me out in their gtr and ill pretend its mine. :nervous:

i just purchased a y-pipe form the classified section and car isn't even here....it was that long ago i test drove one that i don't remember what it was like...all i know was i really really liked it. lol :blahblah:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

vxrcymru said:


> I buy a few motoring mags to keep me occupied during lonely nights in hotels or to read on the toilet lol
> 
> I hardly see a mention of the GTR these days particularly when they're making comparisons/ road test with other high end performance cars.
> 
> ...


EVO always benchmark/mention it in text regularly against a number of cars in widely differing classes. Only mag I bother reading now although I wish to god Chris Harris (who simply must be paid be Porsche) would stop getting so many articles. He seems like a very nice chap and writes well but never shuts up about a Hitler mobile being the best thing ever, in the world, in the history of ever. Given the choice between a night of baby oil and no questions asked in the Playboy mansion he would choose stroking a 911. Or maybe he is as passionate about his toys as we are about ours? Anyway rant over, thank you and good night.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

ROG350Z said:


> .....although I wish to god Chris Harris (who simply must be paid be Porsche) would stop getting so many articles. He seems like a very nice chap and writes well but never shuts up about a Hitler mobile being the best thing ever, in the world, in the history of ever. Given the choice between a night of baby oil and no questions asked in the Playboy mansion he would choose stroking a 911.


I couldn't agree more, his articles are infuriating as he cannot review a single car without slipping a comparison to the 911 in somewhere. That and his incessant desire to get any car sideways does my head in, he really spoils what is otherwise a decent read.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I couldn't agree more, his articles are infuriating as he cannot review a single car without slipping a comparison to the 911 in somewhere. That and his incessant desire to get any car sideways does my head in, he really spoils what is otherwise a decent read.


Thank goodness I am not alone. A shame as he writes with great passion and obviously loves his cars to be fair to the man!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Maybe we could start some sort of viral campaign to oust him and get him replaced by David Yu? That way all we'd read about is constant comparisons (poor ones) to the GTR. Result.


----------



## kevinsmart (Mar 31, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> You've all got very short memories! Was it that long ago that Clarkson raved about the 2011 GT-R in the Sunday Times then again on Top Gear?
> 
> Can't get more or better coverage than that.


Did anyone see his column in the Sun last Saturday though, prompted by Nissan's complaints over the Leaf feature on TG, where he ended up slating practically Nissan's entire range of cars? 

He stated that he was about to pay for a new GT-R with his own money, since it is one of the best cars he has ever driven, incredible performance with Japanese reliability. But that was until the car that he had been driving that week developed a fault.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> You've all got very short memories! Was it that long ago that Clarkson raved about the 2011 GT-R in the Sunday Times then again on Top Gear?
> 
> Can't get more or better coverage than that.


Agreed but how many of the car mags have taken the 2011 car and made performance comparisons with other new cars out this year?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

it's not a 911 so why would they?


----------



## GTRok (Apr 3, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I couldn't agree more, his articles are infuriating as he cannot review a single car without slipping a comparison to the 911 in somewhere. That and his incessant desire to get any car sideways does my head in, he really spoils what is otherwise a decent read.


+1

As well as being obsessed with going sideways he always seems to prefer a out-dated manual over a paddle shift...I thought the idea of a performance car was to generally go in a forward direction as quick as possible , and should be 4 wheel drive IMO. I don't see many formula one cars purposely going sideways round a corner and teams developing a manual shift....Move on Mr Harris! you have probably been driving Porsche's too long. 

I'm not sure if it was an EVO or Autocar road test where they preferred the M3 sport or whatever over the GTR ( even though the GTR outperformed everything on test) simply because you could have more fun going sideways?? The only time I expect to be going sideways on the public highway is when I'm in the sh*t.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

The GTR has been tested so much and against pretty much everything, anything else is just old news and people are bored or hearing/reading about it now


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Maybe we could start some sort of viral campaign to oust him and get him replaced by David Yu? That way all we'd read about is constant comparisons (poor ones) to the GTR. Result.


:chuckle:


----------



## Courtz (May 21, 2011)

There's a few good statements in top gears mag praising the gtr this month, shame it wasn't included in the ultimate road test though...

Tom ford's reveiw of the gtr my2011 a few months back annoyed me, he rated the VXR8 higher because it's analogue and you get excitement smoking up the tyres etc:blahblah:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Maybe we could start some sort of viral campaign to oust him and get him replaced by David Yu? That way all we'd read about is constant comparisons (poor ones) to the GTR. Result.


Genius - what we need is more Yu!! 

E gov petition anyone? That would be hysterical the 'government debate to replace Chris Harris as road tester journo as he never shuts up about a 911'


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Septembers issue of Top Gear mag has the stig testing a number of super cars which have come out in 2011 including for some reason the 2011 tweaked Golf GTi. 

No 2011 GTR on test..................... I rest my case!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

ROG350Z said:


> Genius - what we need is more Yu!!
> 
> E gov petition anyone? That would be hysterical the 'government debate to replace Chris Harris as road tester journo as he never shuts up about a 911'


Does Yu even drive a GTR anymore?


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

GTR in next issue of Autocar


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> Does Yu even drive a GTR anymore?


http://community.evo.co.uk/users/David_Yu/blogs/index.cfm/2011/8/4/The-Return-of-Godzilla


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> The Return of Godzilla blog on Evo Community by David_Yu


Saw your car at Wilton House today David; looking very shiny and lovely carbon tips, if I may so so sir! Didn't take part in the rev-off then...?!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Karls said:


> Saw your car at Wilton House today David; looking very shiny and lovely carbon tips, if I may so so sir! Didn't take part in the rev-off then...?!


Although it sounds gorgeous in isolation, there was absolutely zero point within a 5 mile radius of Chris Green's straight through piped Enzo! :chuckle:


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

David.Yu said:


> The Return of Godzilla blog on Evo Community by David_Yu


 Loving Gun metal.


----------



## vex_sb (Oct 22, 2008)

kevinsmart said:


> Did anyone see his column in the Sun last Saturday though, prompted by Nissan's complaints over the Leaf feature on TG, where he ended up slating practically Nissan's entire range of cars?
> 
> He stated that he was about to pay for a new GT-R with his own money, since it is one of the best cars he has ever driven, incredible performance with Japanese reliability. *But that was until the car that he had been driving that week developed a fault.*


And now he is not buying :-O ??? 

damn, wth was wrong with the car ??

That would be huge if Clarkson drives a GTR


----------

